# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Herbstfotos 2015



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2015)

*Meine schönsten Herbstfotos 2015*

Gewinner

(13 Gefällt mir)
@Eva-Maria (Eichhörnchen...)

(12 Gefällt mir)
@bilderzaehler (Traumfänger)

(11 Gefällt mir)
@bernhardh (Das letzte...)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Tanny (31. Dez. 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern! 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2015)

Glückwunsch auch von mir!

LG Roland


----------



## Petta (31. Dez. 2015)

Auch von mir.....herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## bilderzaehler (31. Dez. 2015)

Danke schön 

Gratulation an die beiden anderen 

Und allen nen Guten Rusch


----------



## jolantha (31. Dez. 2015)

Gratulation an alle Drei, war ja auch nicht leicht , die Entscheidung !


----------

